# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La misteriosa agua verde de la piscina de trampolines (Juegos Olímpicos Rio 2016)

## Jonasino

> El comité organizador investiga las causas del cambio de color
> 
> Hasta el lunes, el agua se había mantenido en el habitual tono azulado
> 
>     DPARío de Janeiro
> 
> 10/08/2016 02:19
> 
> El agua de la piscina de saltos de trampolín de los Juegos de Río lució verde en lugar de azul por causas desconocidas que se están investigando, pero se descartaron riesgos para los competidores. "Fue raro", comentó la canadiense Meaghan Benfeito, ganadora de la medalla de bronce junto a Roseline Filion. "Lo único que dijimos fue: no abras la boca en el agua. Por las dudas".
> ...


Nota: Noticias posteriores indican que el cambio de color se debió al crecimiento de un alga como consecuencia del abuso de un producto inhibidor de cloro utilizado para evitar picores y enrojecimiento de ojos.

Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/deportes/2016/...e048b45f9.html

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (16-sep-2016),HUESITO (14-sep-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lamentable que esto pasase en un evento de la magnitud de unos Juegos Olímpicos. Que no es tan difícil mantener una piscina...

----------

